# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  Spider 09-04-2017

## mohamed73

*09.04.2017*  *SPIDER T888 ULTRA & PLUS*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * الجديد :* *Add IPFOX and ADD ROYAL VOD*    *10.03.2017*  *SPIDER 2000X* *  MATRIX IPTV AND IKS* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    SPIDER S660* *  MATRIX & FOX & MYHD* * T-CAM FOR IKS 2 YEAR* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *06.03.2017* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *22.02.2017* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *07.02.2017* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * ADD MY HD*  *22.12.2016* * SPIDER S280* *                                                   ADD ROYAL VOD* *                                                           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                +SPIDER S280* *                                       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *19.12.2016* *SPIDER T888 ULTRA* *Add IPFOX and ADD ROYAL VOD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *
SPIDER T666* *ADD ROYAL VOD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *
10.11.2016*   *SPIDER S280*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *ADD fox ip and add MYHD* *SPIDER T888 ULTRA*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Add IPFOX and TRUE IPTV*   *05.11.2016* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *03.11.2016* *  SPIDER S280* *                                                             ADD FOX IP AND ADD MYHD* *                                                                              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                                    SPIDER T666* *                                                                     IPFOX AND TRUE AND* *                                                           GOLDEN AND MATRIX* *                                                                             الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *31.10.2016*   *SPIDER S280*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *ADD fox ip*   *04.09.2016*  *    MATRIX IPTV AND IKS*  *    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *20.08.2016
SPIDER 2000X*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *16.08.2016
SPIDER T888 ULTRA*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Add MYhd IPTV*] *11.08.2016* *SPIDER S280*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *ADD HDiptv* *SPIDER T888 ULTRA* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *resolve MATRIX-IPTV and add HDiptv*   *07.08.2016* *SPIDER S280*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *21.05.2016*  *SPIDER T888 ULTRA* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *new sw with all service*  * SPIDER S280* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *28.04.2016*  *SPIDER S280* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * resolve TOP MOVIE* *and add matrix iptv* *03.04.2016* *SPIDER T888 ULTRA* *new sw with all service* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *gazalالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ultra plus* *iptv* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *ANDROID IPTV APK* *IPTV APK* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *ANDROID IPTV APK2* *iptv TV2* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *ANDROID VOD APK* *VIDEO ON DEMAND* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *15.03.2016*  *SPIDER T888 ULTRA* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *ADD KING IPTV*   *03.02.2016* *SPIDER S280* *newiptv and spider-cam work* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *OTT SW FOR IPTV* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *30.01.2016*  *SPIDER S280* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *ACTIVE ALL IPTV SERVICE AND IKS WORK* *clear flash* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *21.01.2016*  *SPIDER S280* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *14.01.2016*  *SPIDER S280* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * 22.11.2015* *SPIDER T888 ULTRA* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * SPIDER T50* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *RECEIVER UPDATE* *SOFTWARE* NAME DATE DOWNLOAD  *VER 1.1* *2015-10-13* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *SPIDER 3000X HD* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *SPIDER 1500XHD* NAME DATE DOWNLOAD   2015-08-15 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *SPIDER 3000X HD* NAME DATE DOWNLOAD   2015-08-15 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Fix youtube & iptv & spidercam* *SPIDER 3000X HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *SPIDER 1500X HD*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Fix youtube* *Spider M200+* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Fix youtube & iptv & spidercam* *SPIDER 3000X HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *SPIDER 1500X HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Fix MS-IPTV & Spidercam2*  *SPIDER M200 LED* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *SPIDER M200*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * SPIDER M200+* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *SPIDER M200+ LED* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *SPIDER M400*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *SPIDER M500* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *OLD Version* *3000HD الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *1000 FTA HD الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *mini 777 FTA HD الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *mini 1500 HD الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## سراج احمد

ممتاز

----------


## mohasun

:Big Grin:  تجربة :Cool:

----------


## Sbidert666

تجربهه

----------


## opadaa

شكرآ

----------


## nabeel_m76

نجرب ونشوف وان شاءالله خير

----------


## newbook

thanx

----------


## Reda Elmtwly

الله يعطيكم الف الف عافية

----------


## وائل صالح

الله يعطيك لعافيه

----------


## Rami almsaeed

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## Arsan

شكرا لكم ابدعتكم

----------


## moatasim

سلام اخواني
حابين نجرب تحميل البرمجيات على الرسيرفر

----------


## jihad111

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## Zeyad.khawalde

مشكور

----------


## ahmad2591988

good

----------


## ahmadhejjawi

not working

----------


## mazenabdulhadi

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## ismail77

جهودكم مشكوره

----------


## aboyassein2

قمت بتفعيل اشتراك علي *SPIDER S280+ 
و القنوات تظهر لكن لا تعمل 
هل من مساعده يا شباب*

----------


## العبادي

شكرا لكم على الموضوع

----------


## Tarsq2030

Spider 3000
Iptv golden

----------


## aoss1

قمة الروعه لكم اجمل التحيات

----------


## saidagg

*مشكور اخي الغالي*

----------


## Code-Algerie

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل

----------

